# what is a medal?



## bees1987 (Mar 15, 2012)

hi i am new to golf only been playing about 6 months and was wondering what a medal is and how it works?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 15, 2012)

Taken from the website "About" golf section.

Definition: "Medal play" is simply another term for "stroke play." That is, a round of golf in which the score is kept by counting strokes and totaling them.


----------



## bees1987 (Mar 15, 2012)

is it also a type of competition


----------



## rosecott (Mar 15, 2012)

bees1987 said:



			hi i am new to golf only been playing about 6 months and was wondering what a medal is and how it works?
		
Click to expand...

As said, it's a strokeplay competition - but not Stableford or Bogey i.e. every shot you play counts, the total shots added up and your handicap subtracted from that total.

You used to get an actual medal if you had the best score - there are probably some clubs which still award medals.


----------



## bees1987 (Mar 15, 2012)

so what are the rules and rewards for entering?


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 15, 2012)

bees1987 said:



			so what are the rules and rewards for entering?
		
Click to expand...

Usually a small prize fund available and you have to be a member of the club. Other than that, normal rules of golf apply with the addition of your club's local rules.


----------



## bees1987 (Mar 15, 2012)

sounds like fun how does it work is it over four rounds or a couple of days etc... and does it cost to enter


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 15, 2012)

bees1987 said:



			sounds like fun how does it work is it over four rounds or a couple of days etc... and does it cost to enter
		
Click to expand...

Usually a single round, although my club has a couple of "special" medals that run over a Sat and Sun. 
Fees for entering (that make up the prize fund) vary from club to club and event to event (my club has a range from Â£5 to enter to Â£20 for the two dayers).


----------



## papyt (Mar 15, 2012)

if your not a member of a club it makes no difference to you as you cant enter.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 15, 2012)

Most clubs organise a monthly medal where you play a stroke play competition all shots to count and the winner is the person with the lowest score. If it's gross the actual shots taken if it's a nett comp the winner is lowest with handicap deducted. Prizes will most often be a medal engraved with month and year and some vouchers tonsprnd in the pro shop. Cost carts from club to club mine is Â£4. Some courses organise open comps which anyone with an official handicap can enter and generally these cost a bit more although the prizes are generally larger too. Hope that helps.
Welocome to the madhouse. Enjoy!!


----------



## bees1987 (Mar 15, 2012)

thats pretty good but what stops people from lieing about there score and is it on one set day or can you play any day and enter


----------



## bees1987 (Mar 15, 2012)

papyt said:



			if your not a member of a club it makes no difference to you as you cant enter.
		
Click to expand...

as i am new to golf i am trying to gather info about golf clubs and wether it is worth joining one or not as i only play pay per round course atm


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 15, 2012)

bees1987 said:



			as i am new to golf i am trying to gather info about golf clubs and wether it is worth joining one or not as i only play pay per round course atm
		
Click to expand...

I would not worry about medals just yet! 

Competitions are common to all clubs, what varies is the frequency! My old club ran them Friday, Sat, Sunday for stablefords and a monthly medal on one Saturday a month.

Other things to look out for is the social side, I can tolerate a below average course if the social side is thriving.


----------



## papyt (Mar 15, 2012)

bees1987 said:



			as i am new to golf i am trying to gather info about golf clubs and whether it is worth joining one or not as i only play pay per round course atm
		
Click to expand...

why not see if the course has a club attached to it,normally nominal charge to join and will help you in learning and enjoying the game,you can also play in comps. organised by them.


----------



## bees1987 (Mar 15, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			I would not worry about medals just yet! 

Competitions are common to all clubs, what varies is the frequency! My old club ran them Friday, Sat, Sunday for stablefords and a monthly medal on one Saturday a month.


Other things to look out for is the social side, I can tolerate a below average course if the social side is thriving.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the info but the mjaor factor i have to think about is that i work away from home alot and fit golf in where i can so i just turn up at my local pay as you play course which suits me fine but gets quite expensive so joining a club its probably better money wise but do you have to book tee times and do they have ranges and if so do you have to pay to use them?


----------



## papyt (Mar 15, 2012)

bees1987 said:



			thanks for the info but the mjaor factor i have to think about is that i work away from home alot and fit golf in where i can so i just turn up at my local pay as you play course which suits me fine but gets quite expensive so joining a club its probably better money wise but do you have to book tee times and do they have ranges and if so do you have to pay to use them?
		
Click to expand...

are you taking the pi*s!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bees1987 (Mar 15, 2012)

papyt said:



			are you taking the pi*s!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

????


----------



## Heidi (Mar 15, 2012)

even pay and play courses have clubs attached 
which course are you playing?


----------



## Tignanello97 (Mar 15, 2012)

bees1987 said:



			thanks for the info but the mjaor factor i have to think about is that i work away from home alot and fit golf in where i can so i just turn up at my local pay as you play course which suits me fine but gets quite expensive so joining a club its probably better money wise but do you have to book tee times and do they have ranges and if so do you have to pay to use them?
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a servant waiting with paper after you've left  the royal throne?


----------



## Heidi (Mar 15, 2012)

Tignanello97 said:



			Do you have a servant waiting with paper after you've left  the royal throne?
		
Click to expand...

oh cmon guys - you have no idea if he's just super young, really inexperienced or what! I still remember the first time I thought about joining a club - i didnt have a clue what it was all about and would have loved someone to answer my questions! didnt know there was such a thing as a golf forum tho!

am stepping off my soap box now :sbox:

Bees - which course are you playing?


----------



## bees1987 (Mar 15, 2012)

Heidi said:



			oh cmon guys - you have no idea if he's just super young, really inexperienced or what! I still remember the first time I thought about joining a club - i didnt have a clue what it was all about and would have loved someone to answer my questions! didnt know there was such a thing as a golf forum tho!

am stepping off my soap box now :sbox:

Bees - which course are you playing?
		
Click to expand...

am playing swingtime in grimsby.....just wanted info on clubs like i said am new to golf some i dont know much about clubs or the benfits of joining one!


----------



## Heidi (Mar 15, 2012)

bees1987 said:



			am playing swingtime in grimsby.....just wanted info on clubs like i said am new to golf some i dont know much about clubs or the benfits of joining one!
		
Click to expand...

OK - i dont know Grimsby at all but I'm sure someone on here will
There are two types of course - municipal which is owned by a council and usually has one or more golf clubs attached to it and a private course with one club - could have one or more courses.

Most Munis are pay and play, so you can either pay per round, or pay for a season ticket, you can play these courses without being a member, but if there are clubs you can join one of them - usually costs about Â£100 to join the club, then you can play in their competitions which includes things like a monthly medal, stableford competitions, fun outings like texas scrambles.

a private club means you will be joining the club and the course (sometimes better manicured) - and again can play in all their competitions. a private course will also happily sell you a round or day ticket and you become a temporary member of the club for the day, so you can play the course, go into the club house, have a meal or a drink, but you cant play competitions.

Some courses have practice facilities such as driving ranges, google all the courses in your area and look at their websites.

Benefits of being a member - regular comps, meeting new people, getting an official handicap and working to reduce it.

I play on munis and am a member at 2 different clubs associated with the courses, but i can play 6 different courses with my season ticket. Why? cos i like playing comps and love the banter with the other players. We also have lots of social events, away days, away weekends.

Some of our members pay to be a member, then dont take a season ticket, they just pay and play in the medals - this might suit you if you are away a lot.

to summarise - you need to do a bit of research online!
best of luck


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 15, 2012)

bees1987 said:



			thats pretty good but what stops people from lieing about there score and is it on one set day or can you play any day and enter
		
Click to expand...

Set days some places you can turn up and play others you need to pre book. Someone else will mark your card and sign your score while you do the same for them.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 15, 2012)

papyt said:



			are you taking the pi*s!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Leave it out, you've already been identified as a "serial moaner" on another thread.


----------



## bees1987 (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks for the help hiedi and others! i have a better picture now


----------



## Heidi (Mar 15, 2012)

glad to help
do a bit of googling and you'll learn more about your local clubs

come back and ask questions tho - some people aren't grumpy!!!


----------

